# meet lola the 'miracle' kitty and her big sister mabel



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

if you want to check out 'the girls...!'

http://homepage.mac.com/arwood/PhotoAlbum1.html


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Great pictures. You have two very adorable kitties! Lola looks like she could be a trouble maker


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*!*

They're adorable, marwood! I'm glad you found the site!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

Very pretty girls!


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

Is Lola an adult now? If so, what length hair did she wind up having? I've been wondering all along if Misty will have short, medium, or long. The reason I ask is because Lola look's just like Misty, except for a few fur patterns. Thanks.


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Awwww... Lola and Mabel are such sweet kitties.... Love their coloring...!


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Lovely little furry ones!!


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

i'll try to find a pic of mabel when she was small. very, very funny. big puffball with big eyes. :lol:


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey there marwood71...

I just noticed that your Lola and my Marbles look kinda alike. They both have the classic tabby patterns.. swirls on the side, M on the forehead and the white eyeliner! The only differences are their fur and eye colors. 

Here have a look and compare your pics of Lola!  


















Ta~ :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a pretty little girl, with her white socks on! She has a sweet expression, too!


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

They kind of look like Misty....

Misty has kind of unique fur patterns I think.


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

oh, they are kind of like triplets! i think marbles looks TONS like lola. marbles has a white beard, though! like lola's big sis, mabel... i actually think lola looks like marbles in the face, but more like misty in the body markings... not as soft as misty, but not as defined as marbles.

i would love to get the three of them together! it would be so funny. 

(i tried to get lola to peek around my screen so i could take a photo while the other kitties' photos were up! of course she wouldn't, though. stubborn kitty! :wink[/img]


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

Lol, at our house, Sadie, our older cat, HATES Misty. Misty knows this. All the more reason to want to be near Sadie she thinks. So whenever Sadie is sleeping on the bed, Misty inches closer and closer to Sadie, even though Sadie's hissing and growling and making ugly faces. Misty just loves Sadie though. It's like "oh Garfield, uh, I mean Sadie, I'm just the cutest lil kitty in the whole wide world. Don't cha just wanna hug me? Don't you wish you could be just as cute as me? and Sadie's like "ok nermal, uh, I mean Misty, hold still while I put you in this box mysteriously marked 'obudoby'"


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

you're cracking me uo! yes, lola's still a kitten... 14 weeks old. i think she'll be shorhaired, in answer to your previous question. sorry, i am spacey sometimes! but your kittys are funny! alot like mabel and lola! i got the new kitten lola for mabel when i travel, but of course, mabel sees it as 'person-time' that she loses. she HATES lola. and lola is like, "ooooh, big kitty, i LOVE you," pretty funny stuff. 

cats. you gotta love 'em.


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

Yeah, I've noticed lately that the 'Siamese' in Misty is coming out. She's starting to get the 'Siamese voice', meowing alot and making mmmmmeeerrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww sounds - last night I heard her do that for the first time - kind of scared me! I'm so used to "mew mew mew mew mew"


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

the funny thing is that little kitty kicks big kitty's butt! mabel is afraid of her! i was worried that mabel would 'act out,' when i first brought lola home, because mabel had never been around other cats. mabel hissed and growled and swatted like CRAZY. so that i was afraid for lola's safety! i seriously thought she'd kill little kitty. but come to find out, lola figured out mabel was all bark and no bite, and now their roles are more defined. mabel still does not like her though. no acting out yet, like your sadie! 

how old is misty? was one of her parents a siamese? is that how you know she's got some in her? i wish i knew lola's parents... although i think they were just strays.


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

Misty was born in April 03. Someone told me that because her pawpads were dark colored and she has all the various meows she was part Siamese....She does have some funky meows, I wish I could play them for you on here!


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

lola has dark pads, too! i wonder what the story is on that...


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Awww! I love Lola! I love orange and grey kittens so its no surprise.  I wanted to thank you guys for posting pictures up of your tabby babies because now I think its pretty much confirmed my thoughts. I got Kali from a mutual friend of my friends when she was 8 weeks old. They called her a calico, which I believed true when I got her. A few weeks after I got her, some marking I thought as tabby markings were become noticable. The Mom was definatly a calico. (I saw her) but I guess she escaped outside and wound up pregnant. So they didn't know who the father was. Anyway, it would be really hard to describe her fur pattern but I have pictures of her from several weeks ago. I will try and take some more and post them on a website and put the link up here if I can to show her. ANyway have a great day everyone! 

- Randy


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/elfwizard19/index.html There are some pictures of Kali. They aren't that great but you can sort of get a decent idea of what she looks like.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

HelloBeautiful said:


> Misty was born in April 03. Someone told me that because her pawpads were dark colored and she has all the various meows she was part Siamese....She does have some funky meows, I wish I could play them for you on here!


I recorded Jet meowing once. Mostly it was him purring and biting the microphone with a noise like a savage Rottweiler but I got a few cute meows out of him. The microphone has teeth marks all over it now. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, gosh, that's funny! What we won't do to show off our babies!

About pads, I had a black and white cat with pink pads and black pads. Normally a white cat would have pink pads, and a black cat black pads. In a Siamese, a Sealpoint has very dark pads, but a Bluepoint's pads are a pinkish grey, and a Lilac would have pads a bit more pinkish grey. So it depends on the color of the cat.


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

randy, i just love the shot of kali's nose that you have by your name... it's one of my favorites! she's a cutie...


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

awww thanks marwood!  I love the kitten in your picture too! She's like the perfect kitty. I hope that you have a good day and enjoy your feline friend or friends!  They are great friends. Talk to you later bye. 

- Randy


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> Oh, gosh, that's funny! What we won't do to show off our babies!
> 
> About pads, I had a black and white cat with pink pads and black pads. Normally a white cat would have pink pads, and a black cat black pads. In a Siamese, a Sealpoint has very dark pads, but a Bluepoint's pads are a pinkish grey, and a Lilac would have pads a bit more pinkish grey. So it depends on the color of the cat.


Misty's paw pads are a burgandy-ish color...so is her nose!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Please send Marbles to:

Tanya
2200 Any Street
Memphis, TN
31234

Hehehehe


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

Tanya, I didn't know you lived in Memphis. We live really close to each other! Are you going to college? If so, which one? I know someone who goes to a college around there!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I am a grad student at the U of M studying physics. My bachelor's is from CBU. I moved here from Banff, Canada 7 years ago to be with a boy (Joe) hehehe. I have pics of my hometown/national park on my website if ya want to have a look!

Hey, want another kitten? There are 3 stray kitties here and I can't find a rescue shelter for them because they are all full right now, -sigh-. We got Psi from the House of Mews, have you ever been there?

It's too hot!!!

Talk to ya soon,
tanyuh


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

lol...can't have anymore cats!


----------

